# Is it dumb?



## amightytarzan5 (Mar 20, 2008)

This is one of my first videos. I made it for a contest on Youtube. I'm just wondering what y'all think about it! I kinda like it. I'm making a video right now for Delta Goodrem's song "In This Life". It's going good so far.

Anyways, here's the vid:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RNjKAlQuiYU

Also, comment if you have a Youtube!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Of course it's not dumb!  I like it. I like videos like that, different riders/videos mixed together, it's cool. Plus, jumping is awesome!!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

It's a good video. Not much else to say


----------



## amightytarzan5 (Mar 20, 2008)

Yeah, it's not the best. I've seen better, but I like the way it turned out.


----------



## girl_on_black_pony (Jul 19, 2008)

Its okay. Nice jumping, though!


----------



## GeminiJumper (Jun 12, 2008)

I think its pretty good!!


----------



## amightytarzan5 (Mar 20, 2008)

Thanks GeminiJumper!


----------



## librahorse94 (May 7, 2008)

i loved the last part it was the cutest thing


----------



## Kirsti Arndt (Jun 23, 2008)

great content-


----------



## Salty_alydaR (Mar 24, 2008)

that was the farthest thing from dumb!

it was very..sunny


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

nice work


----------



## amightytarzan5 (Mar 20, 2008)

Salty_alydaR, sunny, i love it! LOL!

Thanks everybody!!!!


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva (Apr 11, 2007)

Love it .Looks awesome and fun! Great job! Congrats on an awesome first vidoe!


----------



## horses_r_life9 (Jul 28, 2008)

nice song choice fi u really listen to it u can really picture you and your horse


----------

